# Canvas3D vom JFrame entfernen



## dergrüne (30. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich möchte ein canvas3d wieder vom JFrame runter haben, nachdem ich es geadded habe.
Ich dachte mit jFrame.remove() oder .removeAll() wäre das Möglich, aber irgendwie will er es nicht wegmachen.

auch wenn ich danach ein update() oder repaint() etc. raushaue.

Hat da jemand nen Tip für mich?

mfg


----------



## merlin2 (30. Okt 2007)

Hast du es mit validate() versucht?
Ich hab das eben mal getestet: Weder validate noch update noch repaint wird benötigt.
Poste ggf. mal deinen Quelltext.


----------



## dergrüne (30. Okt 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe, hab es aber gerade selber gehabt. Hatte eine meine Klasse von JFrame abgeleitet und diese an eine andere Klasse gegeben, die darauf die Swing Komponenten added. Habe aber anstatt den Klassennamen JFrame als Übergabe Typ übergegeben.

Da meine Klasse abgeleitet ist, hat das ja ohne Probleme geklappt, nur das removen halt nicht.

Schönen Abend noch und nochmals Danke


----------

